# Broken Tail?



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh my heavens, poor wee Willie. He sure is lucky he's found you as an owner. when I had horses, I told my vet that I felt there should be a plaque on one of the walls in his new home stating "this room donated by Crystal and Nikki." You must be starting to feel that way too. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Poor Willy, poor you! 

Have you considered bubble wrap???

Hope it turns out to be just a little bruise.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

LOL I might as well rebuild the house with bubble wrap!
I also hope it is nothing but a bruise, for his sake. It doesn't seem more bent than it's always been, but hopefully we'll figure everything out tomorrow.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor dear little Willy! Hope too, it's a minor mishap! Hmmm poodle in a bubble? Maybe a giant hamster ball...............


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

as long as your willie nelson does not end up in trouble with the irs like his namesake, consider yourself lucky! okay, bad joke. i hope he is going to be fine.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

patk said:


> as long as your willie nelson does not end up in trouble with the irs like his namesake, consider yourself lucky! okay, bad joke. i hope he is going to be fine.


LOL good joke. Willie Nelson was a joke name at first, because he was so 'ugly' and scruffy looking when he came to me. But it just stuck.

He is doing fine so far. So I don't believe it is that bad  thank you


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Awww, poor thing I hope it can get fixed soon so he is not in much pain. We have amputated a few broken tails, but we only do it when the break is pretty bad and not likely to heal do to the dog beating it against things. Which is usually how it gets broken in the first place and why many breeds standard is to have docked tails. Not sure if poodles have the tendency to do this like labs and pit bulls which are the breeds we see the most with broken tails. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Awww, poor thing I hope it can get fixed soon so he is not in much pain. We have amputated a few broken tails, but we only do it when the break is pretty bad and not likely to heal do to the dog beating it against things. Which is usually how it gets broken in the first place and why many breeds standard is to have docked tails. Not sure if poodles have the tendency to do this like labs and pit bulls which are the breeds we see the most with broken tails.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Have you healed tails that have a break near the end? I'm really not sure if it is broken, but since his tail was already bent, I'm thinking it might have caught on the crate somehow.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

I know you guys probably hate hearing questions about prices, but how much would you estimate an Xray for his tail.. I can always ask my vet tomorrow, but I like to prepare myself beforehand.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Ya, I'm sure we have but not any cases that I was on. I do know that my GSD got the tip of her tail slammed in a door. I'm sure it was broken poor thing. We didn't do X-rays on it or anything just stopped the bleeding kept it clean and let it heal. This was a long time ago when she was still with my parents and they always refuse to take animals to the vet . As for the price of X-rays it really just depends on your area. Around here I have clients that say they get them done at the place we refer them to for $150 which sounds like a very good price to me. But when I called around to different vet offices for pricing I got anywhere from $100-$500. With $200-$300 being the average. That was for around 4-5 views with no sedation. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Poor Willie Nelson! At least he's got an owner that will actually do something about his boo-boos now!

I keep joking with our vet that I should have a reserved, massaging recliner chair in the waiting room and my own parking spot! I live there!!

Pushkin was limping all weekend, from the shoulder not the foot, and by Saturday evening I'd mentally been through every scenario possible... rested him both days and this morning - no limp! So I'm guessing a pulled muscle or something rather than the x, y or z major catastrophes that I'd imagined!

Let us know the outcome


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh this is too bad. I hope the vet can offer a good clear cut solution to whatever the problem is.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awww poor baby. Hopefully it's just a bruise or something. Is his tail docked or natural? I had a Doberman and he came docked...the breeder had it done when the pups were just a couple days old. They're a breed with a long, thin, whip-like tail and when it gets going it can really slam into something plus being a protection breed, the idea is that they don't give one more thing for the bad guy to grab and it isn't as apt to get slammed as they're zooming through a door or gate. But I never thought of a Poodle as being prone. I guess any dog can get a tail squished in a slammed door bang it against a table too hard. But since you don't think anything like that happened, I suspect it's some kind of more minor thing. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Good news!! There is no break. But the end of his tail, where it is bent, has been broken before. I'm not sure if I might have stepped on it, or maybe closed a door, but his little tail is only sore and bruised. He's on some pain meds to make things a little more comfortable for him..

We also discussed if this becomes a constant problem, the option of amputating about an inch off the end.


----------



## LittleJaws (Jul 29, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Awww poor baby. Hopefully it's just a bruise or something. Is his tail docked or natural? I had a Doberman and he came docked...the breeder had it done when the pups were just a couple days old. They're a breed with a long, thin, whip-like tail and when it gets going it can really slam into something plus being a protection breed, the idea is that they don't give one more thing for the bad guy to grab and it isn't as apt to get slammed as they're zooming through a door or gate. But I never thought of a Poodle as being prone. I guess any dog can get a tail squished in a slammed door bang it against a table too hard. But since you don't think anything like that happened, I suspect it's some kind of more minor thing. Crossing my fingers for you.


He has a natural tail, but it really does seem paper thing. I shouldn't rule anything out /: I got him a new collar, without a bell. So I can't hear him sneak up on me anymore. Back to the bells!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Bells are a good idea. Well, glad to hear it's not broken. Hopefully, he won't continue to have problems with it. That's why I like docked tails when they're so young, their nervous system isn't even complete and they don't feel a thing. If dogs that are usually docked aren't...and they break their tail and need it amputated as an older dog, that is more difficult to recover from. Hopefully it won't come to that. I wish you all the best for your pup.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's good news. I am sure he will be better in no time!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love a natural tail. I have never known of a dog breaking it's tail.. I know accidents can happen, but I think that is rare and I think all dogs should have their whole tail and ears. I hope that laws will change in the U.S. A. someday.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay! Glad it's not broken (well recently that is). Poor thing. It is easy to step on them I couldn't even imagine if mine had natural tails! I step on their feet all the time and sometimes even on them! I'm glad there is one less thing my feet can injure, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

